# GIV'ATAYIM | Hi Tower | 227m | 744ft | 58 fl | U/C



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Local forum thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631017
Credits to Yoav from the Israel forum for opening it.

Country: Israel
City: Giv'atayim
Location: City Giv'atayim CBD (across from Shahar Tower)
Type: Mixed use: office and residential
Start: 2017
Completion: 2021

Architect: Yashar Architects
https://yashararch.com/projects/hi-tower/

Render (from the architect's website):


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Posted by Soupalmonds in the Israel forum:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149733561&postcount=327



soupalmonds said:


> And here are few up to date photo (from *22.6.2018*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. Quite decent design.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Posted by Soupalmonds in the Israel forum:



soupalmonds said:


> *July 20, 2018*
> 
> 
> The core is almost touching ground level


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry for the poor quality, but now the core can be seen from the ground level + a nearby bridge, which is a good vantage point for future construction:


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Posted by Soupalmonds on the Israel forum: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153997124&postcount=381


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Posted by Soupalmonds in the Israel forum:

Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155296300&postcount=407

*Dec. 18, 2018*


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

11/01/19










Posted by soupalmonds in the local thread


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*April 25:*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*July 24:*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*September 3:*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*March 5:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

What happened to Bye Tower?


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

By the way, there are many updates on our local forum on this tower, the latest by Mauzer1:








Givatayim | Hi Tower | 220m | 60 FL | T/O


22.9.21




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*August 6:*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*September 8:








*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*September 20:








*


----------

